
47 year old television signals bouncing back to Earth - iliis
http://www.rimmell.com/bbc/news.htm
======
paulrpotts
Dammit, I started reading and I was all... OMG, they could recover the lost
Doctor Who episodes! Then saw the date.

YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE!!!

------
sbierwagen
BBC's 2009 April Fools joke.

